# Umass soil test results



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Last year I used MySoil testing as the Extension was closed from Covid shutdowns.
My lawn was hurting PH and just about everything was low.
PH was 5.2 last year and I applied 800lbs of lime , I continued with my regular "4 step " feeding until Nov 2021. Good to see the PH up and the Nutrients are better also. I will try to add last years report.

I found the Umass report and suggestions a little harder to understand vs MySoil.
My soil temps just hit 50'F over night so the soil is still a little cool


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

What parts are you finding harder to understand?
Just like the MySoil format, there is one column showing the amount ppm of each nutrient found in your soil and to the right is the range that the Modified Morgan test suggest that each nutrient should fall within.
Basically identical formats.
Congrats on adjusting pH. Suggest you wait until after next years test to make further pH adjustments.
A Scotts 4-Step isn't going to add enough P&K for adjustment. Suggest you use a triple NPK fertilizer (10-10-10, 12-12-12, 19-19-19) as your regular fertilizer this year and see where you are after next years test results.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I also live in SE MA and my Umass report is somewhat similar to yours. I've had a particularly hard time getting my potassium numbers up for several years and have been applying SOP from Progressive Grower in Wareham 2-3 times per year to try to get there.

My phosphorus numbers are at least barely in the Optimum range now, which I attribute to a couple of 10-10-10 applications per year (usually mid June & early September). That can get expensive, so I keep an eye on local Walmarts for when their Expert Gardener brand is on clearance for $5 per bag (or less) at the end of the season.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Same here, the numbers are basically the same, even with 2+ years of trying to correct the P/K/C numbers. I don't get it.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Same here, the numbers are basically the same, even with 2+ years of trying to correct the P/K/C numbers. I don't get it.


Another Massachusetts guy here. Isn't New England soil fun?  Our soil here is sandy and CEC is low, so it doesn't hold water and nutrients well. Although it does seem to hold on to P well, K and CA seem to vary. I seem to have successfully brought pH from 5.5 up to the 6.0-6.5 range, so last fall, I spread gypsum since my CA and S were both low. I'm going to spread SOP this spring.

Over the last couple of years, I have also topdressed with bulk compost to try and bring up OM and CEC.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Deadlawn said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, the numbers are basically the same, even with 2+ years of trying to correct the P/K/C numbers. I don't get it.
> ...


Agreed! It's been frustrating. I started my own thread regarding my soil tests. I've been able to get my ph up into a good standing but pushing P&K has been a struggle! I've been putting down P&K at 2 lbs each per each growing month and it has barely moved the needle. Don't understand why. My Ca has also gone up, but very slowly after applying gypsum and C rich lime. I'm very interested on how your numbers end up turning out in the long run


----------



## Clay19 (10 mo ago)

You ordered the optional test for Soil Organic Matter (LOI). Do you use that data for fert applications or just something that you'd like to see go higher over time?


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Clay19 said:


> You ordered the optional test for Soil Organic Matter (LOI). Do you use that data for fert applications or just something that you'd like to see go higher over time?


I figured i might as well order organic matter test to see what came back. TBH I really dont know how to use the data.

I know my soil is lacking in organic material and is probably in need of some compost.
Time and money are not coming together to spread any compost. Maybe next year.
Grass is doing well so far so everything I have done is at least showing improvement.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> What parts are you finding harder to understand?
> Just like the MySoil format, there is one column showing the amount ppm of each nutrient found in your soil and to the right is the range that the Modified Morgan test suggest that each nutrient should fall within.
> Basically identical formats.
> Congrats on adjusting pH. Suggest you wait until after next years test to make further pH adjustments.
> A Scotts 4-Step isn't going to add enough P&K for adjustment. Suggest you use a triple NPK fertilizer (10-10-10, 12-12-12, 19-19-19) as your regular fertilizer this year and see where you are after next years test results.


My soil had recommendations for my lot size and deficiencies and corrections for both synthetic and organic fertilizers in the formulation in the quantities needed.

Umass Extension gives you some data and then a link to figuring out what you need.
I found it to be a little frustrating reading through that link and not having clear understanding of what I needed to do.

Im sure I will figure it out. For now Im going to keep plugging along , keep the weeds in check and slowly figure out the rest.
Good thing is what I have been doing is going in the right direction vs last years testing

I might do another mail in test going into the summer just to see whats going on.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

MacLawn said:


> Clay19 said:
> 
> 
> > You ordered the optional test for Soil Organic Matter (LOI). Do you use that data for fert applications or just something that you'd like to see go higher over time?
> ...


Good soil for most plants has between 4% and 20% organic matter. However, some of the regulars on this forum feel that lawn grasses do best at the low end of that range.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

MacLawn said:


> Last year I used MySoil testing as the Extension was closed from Covid shutdowns.
> My lawn was hurting PH and just about everything was low.
> PH was 5.2 last year and I applied 800lbs of lime , I continued with my regular "4 step " feeding until Nov 2021. Good to see the PH up and the Nutrients are better also. I will try to add last years report.
> 
> ...


So help me out on the above. What Im having a problem with is what to buy and how much.
Extension Service Recomendations
Lime stone - 75lbs/1000sqft or 1350lbs 
Are there any products that I can use less material ? 
N - 2-4 lbs 
P- This seems very hard to find here in mass in anything but starter Fert? 
K


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

MacLawn said:


> MacLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Last year I used MySoil testing as the Extension was closed from Covid shutdowns.
> ...


Your test says your pH is 6.2, yet they are recommending limestone. Am I missing something?

There actually are some types of limestone that are concentrated and require less material. Not to mention that you really should not use more than 50 lbs/1000 sq ft in any one app. You should split this up between a spring and fall app. And use calcitic limestone, NOT dolomitic limestone.



MacLawn said:


> N - 2-4 lbs
> P- This seems very hard to find here in mass in anything but starter Fert?
> K


As far as lawn fertilizers go, starter fertilizers are the only ones that have P. Other than that, you will have to look into other garden fertilizers.

Use a "fall winterizer" lawn fertilizer to provide some N and K. "Fall winterizer" is a marketing term, but these can be used any time of year.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I suggest you go back to what @Ridgerunner said earlier and do that. Don't add lime now. Wait for next year's soil test. A pH of 6.2 is just fine. You need nitrogen, phosphorus,,and potassium, so a balanced fertilizer like 10-10-10 will give you all three. Those numbers are percentages. 10 lb of 10-10-10 will give you 1 lb of N, 1 lb of of P, 1 lb of K. The recommendations are for a whole growing season. If you haven't read soil remediation guidelines, here they are:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I've been chipping away at my phosphorus deficiency with cheap 10-10-10 fertilizer from walmart. You might be able to find 19-19-19 at Ventura Grain in Taunton or Progressive Grower in Wareham. Progressive Grower may have have other options like monoammonium phosphate if you ask. Failing that, something like the Lesco 18-24-12 starter fertilizer available at Lowe's/Home Depot wouldn't be a bad choice.

FWIW, Umass recommends lime any time pH falls below 6.5.

Less calcitic lime is required to raise pH than dolomitic lime, so you could use a "fast acting" calcitic lime like this instead of the dolomitic stuff (link).


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

massgrass said:


> I've been chipping away at my phosphorus deficiency with cheap 10-10-10 fertilizer from walmart. You might be able to find 19-19-19 at Ventura Grain in Taunton or Progressive Grower in Wareham. Progressive Grower may have have other options like monoammonium phosphate if you ask. Failing that, something like the Lesco 18-24-12 starter fertilizer available at Lowe's/Home Depot wouldn't be a bad choice.
> 
> FWIW, Umass recommends lime any time pH falls below 6.5.
> 
> Less calcitic lime is required to raise pH than dolomitic lime, so you could use a "fast acting" calcitic lime like this instead of the dolomitic stuff (link).


I agree that using a balanced fertilizer like that stated above is a good idea in this case, since K is low as well as P.

And another good reason to use calcitic rather than dolamitic lime is that your Mg is sufficient and using dolomitic could raise Mg too much.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Fast acting calcitic lime just works faster than regular calcitic or dolomitic lime. You are much more limited in how much you can use in a single application. For regular lime, you can do up to 50 lb per 1000 sq ft. For fast acting lime, follow the bag directions. However, you need a certain amount of lime, of whatever kind, to get rid of a certain amount of acidity. In this case, you could do some lime to get up to 6.5. But it's not necessary as 6.2 is fine.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks everyone 
I was thinking of substituting my next feeding with the starter fert. Was looking at lesco as thats what I have been using for a few years.
Ditched the lawn care service in 2019 as they really started to not deliver results.
First few years the lawn improved andcweeds where gone. Then slowly things just went down hill: with no real answers from the company:
I knew things where starting to go south when a different tech started coming out every time. We had the same tech come out for the first 4 years….things where great those years.
Ok back to it to save some money and trips I bought the entire "season" of Lesco products from SiteOne already they recommended this for lime


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Deadlawn said:


> MacLawn said:
> 
> 
> > MacLawn said:
> ...


They are looking for that 6.5 ideal level?
I know that "Dr Soil" lime pellets takes less to move the PH IIRC
My previous PH was 5.4 and that Dr soil sweet stuff called for 40lbs to move it 1 step
I put down 800lbs last fall so it was pretty close.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

MacLawn said:


> They are looking for that 6.5 ideal level?
> I know that "Dr Soil" lime pellets takes less to move the PH IIRC
> My previous PH was 5.4 and that Dr soil sweet stuff called for 40lbs to move it 1 step
> I put down 800lbs last fall so it was pretty close.


Ideal pH is generally between 6.2 and 7.3, but usually lime is not recommended unless pH drops below 6.0. As you can see from the pic below, availability of most nutrients does not drop off significantly until the pH drops below 6.0. Granted this is New England and the pH will eventually drop, so you will probably need more lime in 2023 or 2024.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Thank you, 
I just sent a soil sample to Umass and Waypoint 
See how things are doing and what they have to say. 
Im having a hell of a year.
On one hand my lawn has not been this "good" in years.
On the other hand … i have had more weeds/fungus/ and other issues this year.

My neighbor with the nice lawn says its part of the game.
Provide nice food and the bugs/fungus/animals will come


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

MacLawn said:


> Thank you,
> I just sent a soil sample to Umass and Waypoint
> See how things are doing and what they have to say.
> Im having a hell of a year.
> ...


Fungus and weeds are often a sign of too much nitrogen too early in the season. It's a balancing act for sure.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

To much nitrogen could be a problem.
Soil test might show this?
Im awful at remembering when I put my Fert down. I have it on my calendar


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

MacLawn said:


> To much nitrogen could be a problem.
> Soil test might show this?
> Im awful at remembering when I put my Fert down. I have it on my calendar


Testing for nitrogen is tricky since N is highly mobile within the soil. UMass charges for this as a separate test. And just because your soil tests low for N doesn't mean it wasn't high the month before when you spread fertilizer. IOW, nitrogen test results can be misleading.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

MacLawn said:


> Last year I used MySoil testing as the Extension was closed from Covid shutdowns.
> My lawn was hurting PH and just about everything was low.
> PH was 5.2 last year and I applied 800lbs of lime , I continued with my regular "4 step " feeding until Nov 2021. Good to see the PH up and the Nutrients are better also. I will try to add last years report.
> 
> ...


Heres 2022 Umass report


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Interesting that your K is higher than your P. Ususally once you add P, it's there for some time as P is not very mobile in the soil.

Your N looks optimal right now. I wouldn't add anymore until fall.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Finding a phosphorus source around here isn't easy and covering an 18k sf lawn with mail order product could get expensive. You could keep an eye at local Lowe's stock for 60% off 18-24-12 Lesco starter fertilizer, but that would also mean adding additional nitrogen. FWIW, the only local store with the 60% off that I could find was in W. Bridgewater, but they didn't have any of the 18-24-12 in stock as of last week.


----------

